# ارجوا المساعده في المقاسم axe



## بحب العلم (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا معن من سوريا عضو جديد بدرس هندسة اتصالات سنه 3
عندي ماده اسمها مقاسم هاتفيه وطلب المهندس حلقة بحث عن المقاسم exa 
بتمنى تساعدوني والكم كل الشكر


----------



## shatobr (26 مارس 2010)

والله أنا اشتغلت علي ال AXE سنة 1985 وما اعتقد معلوماتي تفيدك عموما أتمني ان يشرح لنا احد الاخوة ال AXE from Ericsson حتي اعرف كيف هو حاليا ولو اني اعتقد انه في طريقة للزوال لانه يعتمد تقنية TDM التي اصبحت من الماضي الا ان يكون تحول الي صوفت سويتج ..ياليت احد من الاخوة ينورنا


----------



## الفينيقي (2 أبريل 2010)

شو المطلوب للمساعدة انا لدي فكرة عن المقاسم المذكورة وممكن افيد بهذا الموضوع


----------



## بحب العلم (5 أبريل 2010)

اخي اي معلومات تفيدني فيها انا بتشكرك عليها وانا يالي بطلبه ملخص من بداية المقاسم axe حتى الان
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ابوندود (13 أبريل 2010)

مقسم axe ل ericsson ينقسم الئ قسمين : APZ,APT
APZ : SOFTWARE
APT:HARDWARE
وكل منهما ينقسم الئ SOUSYSTEM و هو بدوره ينقسم الئ BLOCK و هو بدوره ينقسم الئ FUNCTION
APZ هناك CP (CENTRAL PROCESSOR , RP( REGIONAL PROCESSOR AND AP (AJANCKET PROCESSOR

APT هناك GS GROUP SWITCH , SNT SWITCH NETWORK TERMINAL , CLM CLOCK MODULE 

والبقية تأتئ لاحقا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (14 أبريل 2010)

ابوندود قال:


> مقسم axe ل ericsson ينقسم الئ قسمين : Apz,apt
> apz : Software
> apt:hardware
> وكل منهما ينقسم الئ sousystem و هو بدوره ينقسم الئ block و هو بدوره ينقسم الئ function
> ...


 
أخي الكريم فصّل شوية و اشرح أكثر


----------



## أحلى ناس (26 أبريل 2010)

مرحبا اخي .. بتمنى تكون بخير 
انا عندي معلومات مفيدة جدا عن مقاسم اريكسون axe 
شو بتطلب انا جاهز تكرم ..
بانتظار سؤالك


----------



## ابوندود (20 مايو 2010)

أخي احلى الناس أشكرك على ابداء المساعدة

ان امكن شرح على apg 40 واهم الاوامر الخاصة به و شكرا


----------

